# Cast Iron Molds



## Noxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello!

Does anyone know where's the cheapest place to buy a few open ingot molds? I saw a small one on ebay for $41 US. Is that expensive for a mold ? I'm looking for molds to cast 500 grams, 1 kilo, 2 kilos and 5 kilos bars.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200356204942&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

There is also this place

http://www.contenti.com/products/casting/190-761.html

But the shipping cost is $40 to Canada...

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 16, 2010)

Just about any company that sells jewelry supplies sells them. I clicked on a few of these listings and found some.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=jewelry+supplies+molds+ingot&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS259US259&ie=UTF-8


----------



## shyknee (Apr 16, 2010)

PM sent i dont know if i did it right :?:


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 16, 2010)

shyknee said:


> PM sent i dont know if i did it right :?:




If you did it right it should be in your outbox, until it is read, and then it will be in the sent box.

Jim


----------



## shyknee (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks jimdoc it is in my outbox i thought it would work like you said but was not sure


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 16, 2010)

Shor has 3 sizes, all for about $20-$25 each

http://www.shorinternational.com/IngotTongGlove.htm

I think I.Shor Canada is this company. You might give them a call.

http://www.eisingercanada.com/

Don't forget that a mold will only hold about 60-65% as much 12K karat gold as it will pure gold, due to the density difference.


----------

